

Google's Nexus 7 discovered to have Smart Cover-like magnetic sensor - prayag
http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/11/google-nexus-7-magnetic-screen-sleep-sensor/

======
Zenst
RIM mobile phones have for years and years (least as long as I remember) had a
magnetic sensor. With a official case that has a magnet in, it will turn the
screen off and lock the device once it aligns with the magnet in the case - so
pop phone into case on your belt and bingo - screen shuts off and phone locks.

So I'm not sure what patent is being violated at all and indeed who's.

~~~
nchlswu
It's amazing how much marketing can make a difference. When the Smart Cover
released, it was like no one had ever heard of a BlackBerry.

~~~
mrkurt
To be fair, belt clip covers are not awesome.

------
bryogenic
Missing from the specs because of Apple's patent?

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.htm&r=16&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PTXT&S1=%2820120320.PD.%20AND%20Apple.ASNM.%29&OS=ISD/20120320%20AND%20AN/Apple&RS=%28ISD/20120320%20AND%20AN/Apple%29)

~~~
georgemcbay
I doubt it, at least not as it relates to the patent you linked. That patent
is extremely specific to the exact form factor of the Smart Cover and it would
be pretty easy to design other covers that are similar but not violations.

Magnetic sensors in Android devices for the purposes of changing functionality
are nothing new, my old Motorola Droid (which predates the Apple patent filing
by years) had one that it used to determine car docking state.

~~~
Zenst
Spot on and Apples patent pertains to connecting things with magnets (how that
got thru I realy don't know beyond patent officers need better drug testing
IMHO).

This is a magnetic sensor so Apple can do nothing. Maybe functionality is not
enabled and this is why it is not mentioned. There were a few NFC phones that
initialy in the earlier days did not mention they had NFC built in as the
software was not ready to utilise it. Indeed there are probably many features
in phones chipsets that don't get used, but are mearly a software update away.
All technology has to some extent undocumented features - undocumented CPU
instructions being a classic one of its time. maybe a better example is how
some USB TV tuners can act as hardware for software radio's.

~~~
rch
That's my guess too - the power management software may need some refinement
yet. Or maybe it's perfect, and being pushed upstream... that might keep it
from being 'final' as well.

------
donniezazen
Android accessories are often pretty cheap in price and quality. Apple Smart
Cover is a well made product.

~~~
Synaesthesia
It's alright. I still think its overpriced.

